# FRUITS AND VEGETABLES



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

What kind of fruits and vegetables would be best to feed to my p's and what value do they provide to them?


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

None....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

faebo_tarzan said:


> None....
> [snapback]1184683[/snapback]​


Not exactly.

Carrots, broccoli, and peppers are all a great source of carotenoids, which can help with coloration.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> faebo_tarzan said:
> 
> 
> > None....
> ...


Very well said J. For people who make homemade concoctions for fish food and freeze in ice cube type trays for separate servings do add veggies to the mix. And in their natural habitat during the dry season p's will eat fruit and nuts that fall out of the trees.

faebo_tarzan -- Not to bust your balls but if your not sure about a question it is best not to answer it imo.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mine like carrots and alage waffers every now and then


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I dont see the purpose to feed them fruit and vegetables. To give them colour I stick to shrimps. I dont care if they eat nuts and things in the wild, my aquarium isnt the wild.
But thx for pointing that out.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

well then tarzan :rasp: we love u anywayz, but god dang i can never get them to eat there greens, they love the meats. anything i can do to get them to eat some veggies?


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

BTW is there any other purpose to give them veggies exept their colouration? And now im sure, mine wont tuch their carrots OR tomatoes..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

well meat doesnt have certain minerals that veggies have.....my P eats my plants alot. i come home and its all shredded partially. good thing he's 2 inches......i'm beginning to think he's a veggie cuz he dont touch his shrimp yet, he gobbles my plants....=\


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

captinmo187 said:


> anything i can do to get them to eat some veggies?
> [snapback]1185767[/snapback]​


Hide bits of vegetables inside their normal food.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

well guys there is a pinned article on site that shows you how to train ur p's to eat and it is indeed very informative

I think i might try it when begining to try and get m p's to eat veggies even though I honestly think they will probably take a bite out of anything floating in the tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

faebo_tarzan said:


> BTW is there any other purpose to give them veggies exept their colouration?


Veggies, greens, fruits, seeds and nuts contain nutrients you won't find in meat - in the wild these things make up a small part of their diet, and while not feeding it to your piranha's certainly won't kill them, if you have the chance to add it to your piranha's diet, I'd certainly do it (even if your fish won't benefit from it, they won't be impacted by it negatively).

A good way to have your piranha's eat at least some plant-matter (as getting them to eat veggies, fruits etc. usually is very hard to accomplish) is feeding them algae/spirulina pellets.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> feeding them algae/spirulina pellets.
> [snapback]1185959[/snapback]​


Spirulina is a BIG source of carotenoids, and is very good for fish, and humans. It is actually a better source then carrots, and is also a good source of protein.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

faebo_tarzan said:


> BTW is there any other purpose to give them veggies exept their colouration? And now im sure, mine wont tuch their carrots OR tomatoes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your question i can think of one good reason. Piranha can get constipated. Laugh if you want but if a blockage occurs and you see the abdomen swelling up a good first step is too feed green peas. Usually all it takes is one pea. It acts as a laxative. Granted the swelling could be caused by bacterial/viral infection but its a good first step.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> To answer your question i can think of one good reason. Piranha can get constipated. Laugh if you want but if a blockage occurs and you see the abdomen swelling up a good first step is too feed green peas. Usually all it takes is one pea. It acts as a laxative. Granted the swelling could be caused by bacterial/viral infection but its a good first step.
> [snapback]1186303[/snapback]​


Very true. Humans are not the only creatures that can benefit from fiber.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe a stupid question but do u mean raw or cooked peas?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Maybe a stupid question but do u mean raw or cooked peas?
> [snapback]1186441[/snapback]​


Raw, but thawed.


----------

